# Help me think



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

On Monday I'm going to look at a truck... This is the description...good and bad...what I need help with is the price I need to offer. Asking price is $5,000.. I do need a truck to expand my cleaning/debris removal business and to lug crap home from Home Depot and other miscleaneous large impulse buys for me lol.

The bad first:
It's been wrecked
Rebuildable title
Needs airbags installed 
Needs Fog Lights Installed


The good:
All mechanics work great
Body has been rebuilt and painted
2007 Ford F150
6,000 Miles
Has the new airbags, but just aren't installed


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

The question is "did they replace everything correctly" and since they have the airbags already not installed "did they replace the airbag sensors". I can tell you right now that airbags alone cost 1,000 bucks. Depending on how the truck was hit and all that I cant really say if its a good plus without looking at the repair its still iffy.

P.S. I went to college for Auto-Body repair, I know everything from frame repair to paint.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The fact that is says FORD on it is enough for me to say no.

And I would still say no since it needs airbags and has a rebuilt title. You can spend 5K and get a good truck with a clear title. I would shop around more.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> The fact that is says FORD on it is enough for me to say no.
> 
> And I would still say no since it needs airbags and has a rebuilt title. You can spend 5K and get a good truck with a clear title. I would shop around more.


I'm going to have to agree..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The main reason I say no is because I have known a few people who have done the same and almost always had trouble later. My mom had one that she couldn't keep tires on because they wore severely uneven. Had a buddy who had one that had a problem with high speed power wobble. (if thats happend to you then you know how scary that is..)


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

my car was a wreaked and rebuild and still drives like a new one, no problems. it's a 94 Grand Am. BTW we own a salvage yard and a used car lot, if the rebuild was done by someone who knows what they are dolng it will make a great truck.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ty all for your input... I should've elaborated alittle more. My dad runs a repair shop in town so all repairs can be done there when problems arrise. He's going to go look at it with me... I know I'm not a fan of Ford either, but it's one of my options... I've been shopping around for quite some time, but all the trucks in my price range have 130,000 or more... I can replace an engine for around 1,400 parts and labor... as far as the title and the future value on the truck goes I'm not concerned... When I buy a vehicle I drive it until it croaks...well... About the 4th time of bringing a vehicle back to life is when I start looking for a replacement lmao. If 5,000 is too much what would be a fair offer?


I am a Chevy girl at heart!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, If your comfortable with having repairs done right then by all means..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

dang nabbit I don't wanna pay 5,000!!! No one answered the original question! lol What would be a fair offer? If both dad and I are smitten with the vehicle I will pay the asking price if neccessary, but I would like to know the general consensus of what you would pay realistically. I am hoping for 3,200 but that's alot off of the original asking price...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

at the 3,200 price I have the extra funds left over to put back into the truck. I will be totally happy with a newer broken truck sitting in my yard until I save alittle more money for some repairs.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

3,800 if its cash. Cash has a big impression on people. Something about seeing all that money makes em just wanna take it and run. I mean, if you can get it for 3,200 thats great but like you said, thats alot off the asking price. 3,800 is still pushin it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thank you pits! Yes, It will be a cash sale.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If its a cash sale I would just be like 'look I have $3500 in my pocket right now'
I would start low, you can always bargain back up.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, since it's a ford I'd say 1,000 take it or leave it..lol J/K
3,500-4,000, I'd pay that..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Well, since it's a ford I'd say 1,000 take it or leave it..lol J/K
> 3,500-4,000, I'd pay that..


lmao I wish! I try to buy bargains

My first vehicle was a 95 Chevy Blazer.... I loved the space and sitting up high... That had chronic EGR problems, but i still maintaned it and cleaned it out when it needed it. I would still have that truck today if someone wouldn't have wrecked into me!

My second car I bought from a family member who told ME it was on it's last leg...a 1996 Pontiac Sunfire which i paid 1,200 for with out having to do any immediate repairs. The Pontiac lasted for 4 years used as a daily work vehicle (30,000 miles about a year)... the tranny went out in it about 3 years into owning it but I replaced that for $500. I bought the next car and gave the pontiac to a lady in her mid 60s who was just starting her life over... lasted her about 7 months...I think that's fair use out of 1,200

Last year I bought a little 2000 Chrysler Neon... I'm not a Chrysler fan either, but I couldn't walk away from a car in perfect cosmetic condition for $500... I put an engine in it for a little less than 1,200. The only problem I've had with it was a break fluid leak, which is now repaired.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My ex had a Blazer and I didn't like it at all. It rocked and swayed too much for my liking. It felt verry unstable..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha i think that maybe what I liked the most, im a dare devil at heart! I almost flipped that sucker like 5 times! I didn't get my drivers license until I was 18 (here in florida if minors get caught smoking they get these citations and after like 2 or 3 you lose your license, I got 3 by the time I was 14) and in the same day I was in the process of moving... The truck was my moms but they found an 1986 BMW 325 in one of the foreclosures. Mom loved it more than the blazer.... soo My dad drove up to my new appartment at the time 2 weeks after the move and said "here take me home" and handed me the keys. I had to teach myself how to drive because I had been behind the wheel about 5 times before that only in a neighborhood or a parking lot.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> The question is "did they replace everything correctly" and since they have the airbags already not installed "did they replace the airbag sensors". I can tell you right now that airbags alone cost 1,000 bucks. Depending on how the truck was hit and all that I cant really say if its a good plus without looking at the repair its still iffy.
> 
> P.S. I went to college for Auto-Body repair, I know everything from frame repair to paint.


thats a good question about the sensors I'll make sure to ask that!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Didnt like the blazer that much*

I agree with ericschevy, my g.f. had a 2000 blazer and when it was windy look out, it felt very unstable.We were coming back from Laughlin one day and it got a little scary at times.Also, another thing was i replaced 2 fuel pumps on this blazer.And alot of the interior is plastic, so that gets noisey as well.Sorry, didn't mean to put your blazer down.lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eh I don't get offended easily! I may just be partial to the blazer because it was my first vehicle. lol. We had Hurricane Charlie come through here and I drove the truck durring it. It did give me an adrenaline rush with how the wind was trying to blow us across the road! The Blazer was a peice of crap, but it for darn sure was the most fun! I loved being able to just drive over the parking space stoppers if I didn't feel like backing out!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, i did that a few times at walmart.lol. I have alwayz had lowered cars or trucks till i got my chevy silverado truck, then started going over everything i could.


----------

